# Netzteil raucht!!



## holyobama (11. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

gerade meine 275 gegen eine 580 getauscht. Eingeschalten, aufeinmal kommt aus dem NT Rauch raus und es riecht verbrannt. Habe ein 850w nt von bequiet.


----------



## poiu (11. Juni 2011)

Rauchen schadet der Gesundheit 

melde dich doch einfach beim Support


----------



## watercooled (11. Juni 2011)

Das sollte nicht sein 

Startet er nochmal? Auf jedenfall den Support kontaktieren.

Mfg


----------



## holyobama (11. Juni 2011)

Ja, er startet ganz normal, aber vorne und hinten kommt rauch raus. 
Support bereits kontaktiert, Antwort noch keine bekommen.


----------



## watercooled (11. Juni 2011)

Wie sieht's mit den Spannungen aus? Idle, Last?


----------



## hirschi-94 (11. Juni 2011)

Ganz ehrlich mit einem rauchenden Netzteil würde ich gar nichts mehr Testen. Da geht nur noch mehr drauf wenns' blöd läuft.


----------



## Manicmanuel (11. Juni 2011)

Auf jeden Fall das NT nicht weiter verwenden um Folgeschäden zu vermeiden. RMA (wenn noch Garantie besteht) ankurbeln und/oder ein anderes verwenden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2011)

Ich würde es auch nicht mehr benutzen. Was für ein BeQuiet ist es denn?


----------



## Froz0ne (11. Juni 2011)

Ach macht nichts, mach einen Stresstest, dann hat sich das Problem von alleine erledigt


----------



## holyobama (11. Juni 2011)

BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P9 850W


----------



## Freakyyy2011 (11. Juni 2011)

@frozone: nicht dein Ernst oder?!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Juni 2011)

Auch noch ein neues P9 die sollten eigentlich recht gut sein, da hat wohl be quiet wieder Probleme mit der Qualität!


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2011)

holyobama schrieb:


> BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P9 850W


 
Das ist ja noch recht neu, das würde ich einfach tauschen.
Wenn du es nicht mal ein Jahr hast, machen sie das per Vor Ort austausch, bei BeQuiet anrufen, bescheid sagen, am nächsten Werktag kommt dann einer und bringt dir ein neues NT, du kannst alle KM Kabel behalten.



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Auch noch ein neues P9 die sollten eigentlich recht gut sein, da hat wohl be quiet wieder Probleme mit der Qualität!



Das würde ich nicht an einem Netzteil festmachen.

Wenn das danach geht, müsste ich sagen, das Asus nur noch Schrott produziert.


----------



## holyobama (11. Juni 2011)

ja, leider nicht in Österreich ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2011)

Achso, das ist dann was anderes, aber dann tausch es einfach um, ich weiß nicht, wo dein Problem ist.


----------



## thescythe (11. Juni 2011)

Meld dich mal bei Stefan@bequiet im Computerbase-Forum ! be quiet! - ForumBase


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Juni 2011)

Wieso der Stefan ist auch hier vertreten!


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Juni 2011)

Ich würde es auf jedenfall austauschen. Wenn du uns mal deine restliches System nennst könnten wir dir auch sagen zu was für einem...außer du willst auf die RMA warten


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2011)

Ja, aber in seinem Forum liest er eher oder Stefan halt eine PN schicken, er antwortet dann.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (11. Juni 2011)

Nicht mehr nötig, bin ja schon hier 

Schalte den Rechner aus und *betreibe ihn nicht weiter, bis die Quelle gefunden wurde*!!
Sofort vom Stromnetz trennen!

So, nachdem du das getan hast, solltest du das Seitenteil abnehmen und mal schauen, was wirklich verbrannt ist und am besten ein Foto davon erstellen und hier posten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2011)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Nicht mehr nötig, bin ja schon hier



Der Meister weilt unter uns Padawane.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Juni 2011)

----


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> ----


 
Immer diese Sith..


----------



## holyobama (11. Juni 2011)

ich kann keine spuren einer verbrennung erkennen, und kann das netzteil auch nicht aufschrauben, da sonst keine garantie mehr da ist


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Juni 2011)

Ich rate dir auch davon ab das Netzteil aufzuschrauben!
Das kann Lebensgefährlich sein wenn es vorher nicht eine ganze Ewigkeit in der Ecke gelegen hat, weg vom Stromnetzt.
Die Kondensatoren haben noch genug Saft um nen Menhscnen zu töten.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (11. Juni 2011)

holyobama schrieb:


> ich kann keine spuren einer verbrennung erkennen, und kann das netzteil auch nicht aufschrauben, da sonst keine garantie mehr da ist


Das solltest du auch auf keinen Fall tun.

Was sagt deine Nase?
Hast du jeden Steckverbinder dir angeschaut?
Auch die Kabel vom Gehäuse?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2011)

Wenn du kannst, mach mal ein Foto vom NT, am besten so, dass man durch das Gitter ins Innere gucken kann.


----------



## Philipus II (11. Juni 2011)

Netzteile sterben hin und wieder. Das kommt bei allen Marken und Herstellern vor.
Allerdings sterben auch Mainboards und Grafikkarten manchmal mit Rauch und Gestank. Bei mir hat sogar das Ende eines Gehäuselüfters schon Rauch produziert...
Schau mal, woher der gestank kommt, aber betreibe den Rechner nicht weiter. Falls es das Netzteil ist, nutze den Service.


----------



## holyobama (11. Juni 2011)

meine Nase lässt schlimmes vermuten... es riecht enorm verbrannt.
vom innenleben des netzteils lässt sich nichts erkennen, man sieht so gut wie nichts vom inneren

ein drive stecker sieht nach der rauchattacke so aus:


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Juni 2011)

Also an dem Stecker kann ich nix erkennen wenn ich ehrlich bin.
Kannst du denn ausschließen das es ein anderes Teil miterwischt hat?


----------



## holyobama (11. Juni 2011)

Nein kann ich nicht


----------



## holyobama (11. Juni 2011)

Der Rauch kam von allen Seiten des Netzteils raus


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2011)

Ist links der Pin vom Stecker angebrannt, oder täuscht das?


----------



## holyobama (11. Juni 2011)

nein der is weg :/


----------



## Abufaso (11. Juni 2011)

Hat das Laufwerk bzw. die HDD es überlebt?


----------



## holyobama (11. Juni 2011)

kann ich nicht sagen, trau mich nicht mehr den einzuschalten, und kann sie auch nicht an nen andern pc anschließen


----------



## Abufaso (11. Juni 2011)

Ok also anschalten würd ich es auch nicht mehr
Versuch doch einfach mal das NT einzuschicken oder umzutauschen.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Juni 2011)

Wie der Pin ist weg? 
Hängt der noch am Netzteil oder was?
Von welchem Kabel war das denn genau?


----------



## holyobama (11. Juni 2011)

der war ans nt angesteckt, zur stromversorgung für festplatten


----------



## HAWX (11. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:
			
		

> Wie der Pin ist weg?
> Hängt der noch am Netzteil oder was?
> Von welchem Kabel war das denn genau?



Das versteh ich jetzt auch nicht Ich mein entweder der ist geschmolzen oder "rausgeflutscht" Der kann ja nicht weg sein!


----------



## X6Sixcore (11. Juni 2011)

Bist Du Dir ganz sicher, dass Du auch keines der Kabel irgendwo ungünstig lang gelegt hast und es beim Schließen des Gehäuses so doof gequetscht worden ist, dass ein kurzer entstanden ist?

Ist der niederohmig genug, muss nicht mal die OCP ansprechen, kann aber gleichzeitig innen drin das Qualmen anfangen...

MfG


----------



## holyobama (11. Juni 2011)

nein da is nichts gequetscht


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (11. Juni 2011)

Hallo

Der Stecker schaut relativ normal aus.
Hast du deinen Rechner schon in seine einzelnen Bestandteile zerlegt und jedes einzelne Bauteil optisch sowie nach dem Geruch überprüft?

Zu dem Stecker:
Was meinst du genau bei dem Stecker?
Könntest du eventuell kenntlich machen, worauf du hinaus möchtest? (an dem fehlenden Pin entnehme ich, dass es sich hier um einen Stecker für ein Kabel handelt, das über keine S-ATA Steckverbinder verfügt)


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (13. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Die Kondensatoren haben noch genug Saft um nen Menhscnen zu töten.



Nicht wirklich. Wie oft ich schon Lade-ELKOs von NTs aus Versehen am eigenen Leib entladen habe, kann ich gar nicht mehr zählen, aber ich lebe noch - die Ladungsmenge ist zu gering. Es fühlt sich aber nicht gut an.


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Juni 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Wie oft ich schon Lade-ELKOs von NTs aus Versehen am eigenen Leib entladen habe, kann ich gar nicht mehr zählen, aber ich lebe noch - die Ladungsmenge ist zu gering. Es fühlt sich aber nicht gut an.


 
Also möchtest du uns damit sagen das jeder DAU sein Netzteil mal aufschrauben soll und mal schön reingreifen soll?
Sag mal wie unverantwortlich kann man eigentlich sein?
Nur weil du so "blöd" bist und voll dranlangst ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste - aber dann ist das deine Sache.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (13. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Also möchtest du uns damit sagen das jeder DAU sein Netzteil mal aufschrauben soll und mal schön reingreifen soll?
> Sag mal wie unverantwortlich kann man eigentlich sein?
> Nur weil du so "blöd" bist und voll dranlangst ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste - aber dann ist das deine Sache.


 
Alles was ich damit sagen wollte ist das was ich geschrieben habe, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Und was "blöd" angeht, es ist ein Teil meiner Arbeit die PC NTs zu reparieren und wenn man hunderte davon pro Jahr macht, dann kommt das früher oder später mal vor, dass man eine von Lade-ELKOs gezogen bekommt. Klar du experte?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Alles was ich damit sagen wollte ist das was ich geschrieben habe, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Und was "blöd" angeht, es ist ein Teil meiner Arbeit die PC NTs zu reparieren und wenn man hunderte davon pro Jahr macht, dann kommt das früher oder später mal vor, dass man eine von Lade-ELKOs gezogen bekommt. Klar du experte?


 
Die Elkos sind aufgeladen, auch wenn du das NT abziehst und wenn Leute zu dir kommen, ist das NT schon eine Zeit vom Stromnetz, aber ich will dich sehen, wie du zuckst, wenn du das NT befummelst, wenn es gerade frisch abgeschaltet ist.
Bitte Video machen, wenns geht.


----------



## Antonio (13. Juni 2011)

Ganz erlich UMTAUSCHEN !!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Juni 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Alles was ich damit sagen wollte ist das was ich geschrieben habe, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Und was "blöd" angeht, es ist ein Teil meiner Arbeit die PC NTs zu reparieren und wenn man hunderte davon pro Jahr macht, dann kommt das früher oder später mal vor, dass man eine von Lade-ELKOs gezogen bekommt. Klar du experte?


 
Das heißt aber nicht das man es verharmlosen sollte.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (13. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Elkos sind aufgeladen, auch wenn du das NT abziehst und wenn Leute zu dir kommen, ist das NT schon eine Zeit vom Stromnetz, aber ich will dich sehen, wie du zuckst, wenn du das NT befummelst, wenn es gerade frisch abgeschaltet ist.
> Bitte Video machen, wenns geht.



Nein nein, die waren immer frisch aufgeladen, denn nicht jeder Fehler im NT lässt sich ohne Messungen unter Spannung lokalisieren. Oft ist es so, dass man das NT zerlegt und dann am geöfneten NT Messungen machen muss. Dann nimmt man das Teil wieder vom Netz, vergisst aber die ELKOs zu entladen... . Ja mann zuckt schon zusammen, manchmal so, dass das ganze Werkzeug vom Tisch fliegt.


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Juni 2011)

Und das hälst du ernsthaft für untbedenktlich?
Grade für jemanden der nicht in diesem Bereich arbeitet?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (13. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Das heißt aber nicht das man es verharmlosen sollte.


 
Ich verharmlose nicht, aber ich übertreibe auch nicht. Außerdem bin ich der letzte hier, der einem nicht vom Fach dazu raten würde ein NT zu öffnen oder an Spannung, die größer als 12V ist, dran zu gehen.


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Juni 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Wie oft ich schon Lade-ELKOs von NTs aus Versehen am eigenen Leib entladen habe, kann ich gar nicht mehr zählen, aber ich lebe noch - die Ladungsmenge ist zu gering. Es fühlt sich aber nicht gut an.


 
Das kam irgendwie so rüber..


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (13. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Das kam irgendwie so rüber..



Das liegt vermutlich daran, dass du Freude am Kritisieren hast.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ich verharmlose nicht, aber ich übertreibe auch nicht. Außerdem bin ich der letzte hier, der einem nicht vom Fach dazu raten würde ein NT zu öffnen oder an Spannung, die größer als 12V ist, dran zu gehen.


 
Dann stell das bitte aber nicht so hin als wenn das ein Kinderspiel wäre.
Wenn jemand das so liest, macht er das vielleicht auch so und wird dabei ernsthaft verletzt, das kann nicht in deinem Sinne sein.

Daher:
*Netzteil niemals direkt nach dem Abschalten öffnen. Mindestens einen Tag ohne Stromversorgung stehen lassen und nur dann öffnen, wenn man weiß, was man macht.*


----------



## X6Sixcore (13. Juni 2011)

Und wenn doch was passiert, sofort in ärtztliche Behandlung bzw. Aufsicht begeben.

Ganz speziell, wenn man nach dem Stromschlag zwei Abdrücke bzw. Löcher auf/in der Haut hat.

MfG


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Juni 2011)

Die zwei Löcher in der Hand kenn ich ist mir als Kind passiert als ich an einem Radio rum gefummelt habe! Jetzt befummel ich nur noch Mädels das ist auch gesünder!


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Die zwei Löcher in der Hand kenn ich ist mir als Kind passiert als ich an einem Radio rum gefummelt habe! Jetzt befummel ich nur noch Mädels das ist auch gesünder!


 
Ein Radio kann aber nicht zuschlagen, wenn die Finger da hinkommen, wo es nicht erlaubt ist.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Juni 2011)

Ohh deine Frau schlägt dich, hehehehehe
Hab ja schon gelesen das Gewalt in der Eher zu 20% von Frauen aus geht!
Gibt nicht wenige Männer die würden dafür Geld bezahlen!!


----------



## biohaufen (13. Juni 2011)

So nen Mist hab ich mal gemacht, Schraube nicht dein Netzteil auf, hatte mal nen billig Inter Tech, wenn ich damals gewusst hätte welcher Gefahr ich mich da ausgesetzt habe ..


----------

